# 11 hours post surgery



## bairfrey (May 4, 2012)

Hi everyone, I wanted to put out a post on my surgery. I am about 11 hrs post surgery and doing great. I had a total thyroidectomy today. The surgery took about 3.5 hours. They did not have to take any lymph nodes just did a biopsy on a couple. Should know more on June 4th. The wasn't bad. The main complaint post surgery was throat pain from the breathing tube. I did not get sick, which I was nervous about. I have slept most the day. Thank you for all the info prior to surgery.. It helped alot. The support is amazing.arty0006:arty0006:arty0006:


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Glad to hear it! Take care and get lots of rest.


----------



## jshep (Apr 13, 2012)

So glad to hear you're feeling well! Definitely rest! I probably didn't take enough advantage of the opportunity to sleep!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Great news!! Rest and continue to feel well!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bairfrey said:


> Hi everyone, I wanted to put out a post on my surgery. I am about 11 hrs post surgery and doing great. I had a total thyroidectomy today. The surgery took about 3.5 hours. They did not have to take any lymph nodes just did a biopsy on a couple. Should know more on June 4th. The wasn't bad. The main complaint post surgery was throat pain from the breathing tube. I did not get sick, which I was nervous about. I have slept most the day. Thank you for all the info prior to surgery.. It helped alot. The support is amazing.arty0006:arty0006:arty0006:


It is soooooooooooooooooooo good to hear from you and we are all glad you are doing okay!!

Now you just rest and take it easy and do what the doctor says!


----------

